# Problème Mono(ou wine ) et Ratio master



## paul1206 (25 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour je n'arrive pas à faire tourner ratiomaster avec mono et malgrès les nombreux tutoriels qu'il y a dessus est ce que vous pouvez m'aider ? :/
Quand j'installe Mono je suis perdue juste après..


----------



## bompi (26 Novembre 2012)

a) installer Mono
b) faire en sorte que Mono soit dans le chemin (modification de la variable d'environnement PATH)
c) télécharger RatioMaster
d) le désarchiver : l'exécutable s'appelle "NRPG RatioMaster.exe"
e) ouvrir un Terminal et aller dans le répertoire (= dossier) où a été désarchivée l'application et lancer la commande : 
	
	



```
mono NRPG\ RatioMaster.exe
```

Ça a marché sur mon MBP [10.8.2 et Mono 3.0.0]


----------



## paul1206 (26 Novembre 2012)

Tout est compris mais je ne comprends pas la partie " modifier la variable PATH " :/ !
Sinon merci !


----------



## bompi (26 Novembre 2012)

Dans le fichier de paramétrage du _shell_ (par exemple _~/.bashrc_ pour _bash_), il faut ajouter la modification en question.

Admettons que la commande _mono_ soit dans le chemin "/usr/local/mono/bin" (pure supposition), il faudrait ajouter la ligne :
	
	



```
export PATH="${PATH}:/usr/local/mono/bin"
```


----------

